# Looking for a website



## gumball513 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Guys, 

                Im looking for a good quality web hosting site to be able to start earning a few extra bucks if people want to buy my pictures. Does anyone have a good hosting site or and advice?


----------



## Plankton (Jul 17, 2009)

Smug mug and Zenfolio are both good. Most people on here use one of these.

Zenfolio | hosting service for photo galleries | a place to learn and enjoy photography

SmugMug Photo Sharing. You look better here.

-Javin


----------



## jess28 (Jul 17, 2009)

I use backprint.com for print orders.  They handle everything after I upload and they are free.


----------



## AlexColeman (Jul 17, 2009)

Smugmug is good, if you want a discount, use code: MahyLKpsV667o.


----------



## red1013 (Jul 17, 2009)

photoreflect is free just download the webversion of xpressdigital web edition which is there innerface software. They do charge a percentage of your sales but no monthly/yearly fee


----------



## red1013 (Jul 17, 2009)

Express Digital - The Platform on which Photography Performs 

Forgot heres the link


----------



## EventShooter (Jul 23, 2009)

Give EventPictures.com a shot...especially if you're shooting any mass participant events...they offer search by bib/jersey # capability. Here's a coupon for half off signup. direct306half


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 23, 2009)

I too am hunting for a site where I can submit pictures & perhaps earn a few bucks. It would be good if the site delivers cheques than PayPal or other transfer options. I am located in India so the site should allow me to register as well as pay me here(India).


----------



## dlgbzh (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,

I have opted to make my own website : *viaterra.net*. Initially there was only the Travel Photography section with galleries per country and per theme (flowers, macro, animals, panoramas etc...).

Recently, I've set up an ecommerce section where I now sell a selection of photo greeting cards, printed posters and digital photos under license.

Obviously, it takes a lot more time and effort to make your own site rather than use an existing service, but it's YOURS, it's YOUR creation.

Denis


----------



## studioceja (Jul 28, 2009)

Heres a link that will explain it all.

Microstock


----------



## damonb (Oct 6, 2009)

I put together some resources for selling photographs online here (I'm not a pro...but I did work in the industry very briefly).

SmugMug seems to be a very popular option across the multiple forums or sites I've visited.


----------



## photopoa (Feb 23, 2011)

I trialed zenfolio and smugmug for 2 weeks. In the end I really liked the ease of zenfolio because of these features:
+watermarking
+easy to manage
+no code skills writing needed
+fast
+can sell from the site and set your own pricelists

Here's my site for a zenfolio example:  Peter Stanley Photography

If you go with zenfolio, here's a code to save $10: HQ4-WJD-WHY

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Cinka (Feb 23, 2011)

I use PhotoCart - It's a little pricey, but you don't have monthly fees...which I didn't like. You use it on your own server, set up is easy, and after that it's all net. It's fairly customizable too. So far it's worth it.


----------



## AmberNikol (Feb 23, 2011)

wix.com  u can have the free version or go n buy the pro.  Easy to use too. This is if you want a create a website, not just host your photos.


----------



## AmberNikol (Feb 23, 2011)

photopoa said:


> I trialed zenfolio and smugmug for 2 weeks. In the end I really liked the ease of zenfolio because of these features:
> +watermarking
> +easy to manage
> +no code skills writing needed
> ...



So is zenfolio a website builder and host place? or u have to build your site else where and then use zenfolio to host it?


I'm a little confused on the whole building a website deal. I like the idea of having my clients just type in their password in a link on my webpage n they can view them from my page instead of having to go to a separate website.


----------



## KmH (Feb 23, 2011)

Why do new members (photopoa in this case) so often dig up old, dead threads, rather than just start their own?

Zenfolio is already built. All you have to do is pick a layout, upload your images, flesh out your about me page, and set your price lists if you have opted for an account that allows that.


----------



## photopoa (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Amber, Zenfolio provides the templates for you to plug in your info/photos. I have a client who is sponsoring a show of my work and I easily created a separate page for her only... gave her the code  and made a special price list. I tried smugmug but it required code writing skills which I don't have so for me Zenfolio was much easier.


----------



## photopoa (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry to say Keith, newbies will always be arriving to find answers and share experiences, all for the greater good of building our collective knowledge. 

But congratulations on your 12,518th post!


----------



## bennielou (Mar 24, 2011)

We use www.collages.net .  We've been with them from the beginning, and they are wonderful.


----------



## whylove (Apr 17, 2013)

gumball513 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Im looking for a good quality web hosting site to be able to start earning a few extra bucks if people want to buy my pictures. Does anyone have a good hosting site or and advice?



Hi,
  you can use the quick shopping cart service from the site TheWebPole.com .Which comes with free hosting service using the service you can sell your photos to the customer and earn money.Using this service you can customize your store add your product and start selling.


----------

